# Walnut counter top.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I was hoping to install this today and get some better pics but I guess they aren't ready. Solid Walnut, 1 3/16 thick. 5'6" along the long side by 50".



















This is what I had to work with. Not very straight and a lot of jointing to get them flat.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*oh wow!*

Dave...that is _really_ beautiful. how did/are you going to treat it? 
is it for u or a contract? where is it going? ......NICE julie:clap:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It is going in someone's house, not sure where it is yet. I hooked up with a company that promotes green building practices. They actually will go and salvage storm damaged trees and then re sell either the raw wood or as of now contract me to build the piece of furniture or whatever the customer wants. This counter top is the first venture together but I hope that it turns into a long and profitable relationship.

As for treatment it's just getting mineral oil.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*walnut top...mineral oil*

as i have stated numerous times on posts...i have alot of "simple" antiques. i regularly use mineral oil to brighten them up. does wonders on bringing out the beauty of the wood, works well on the metal and rust and also harmless to any leather. doesn't get sticky, has no preservatives (also doesn't have any uv protection----which i don't care about) and is very easily touched back up whenever it dries out.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Big Dave,
Looks good. Very nice looking walnut. Did you just edge glue all the pieces or do anything special? Also, What did you do to flatten it out?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Edge glued with biscuits for alignment. I have a buddy who has a cabinet shop and he ran it through his wide belt sander. He didn't have a sander big enough for the whole top so I had to leave the little L piece detached and after he had them flat glued it on to the main section with biscuits and careful alignment. A little light sanding, round over the edge and oil it down.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice, Dave. The walnut is beautiful and the workmanship, spectacular. Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice Dave - And a great marketing idea. There will be plenty of "green" customers that will love the idea of the wood coming from salvaged trees.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice Dave,

I have never used Walnut, but that is some pretty wood.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful top Dave, it reminded me of the monster BWlnt top I did last fall. Yeah my rough boards were also as nasty as those to start with. Heavy suckers too.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job Dave. Looks very nice.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume when you say counter top, you mean like in a kitchen.
Wood in kitchens need lots and lots of protection. Mineral oil just wont cut it. 
You will need either a lacquer, poly or conversion varnish finish. 
A hard finish is a definate for a kitchen.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Tony B said:


> I assume when you say counter top, you mean like in a kitchen.
> Wood in kitchens need lots and lots of protection. Mineral oil just wont cut it.
> You will need either a lacquer, poly or conversion varnish finish.
> A hard finish is a definate for a kitchen.


 
I know what you mean and tried to suggest something else but they plan on using it for a food prep surface and cutting board. I have a feeling they will change their mind once they see it and actually have it in the kitchen.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*finish*

dependent upon its use and their care, the mineral oil finish is great...just guessing they will find out soon enuf about waterglass rings etc. if they are fortunate enuf to have a huge kitchen....and are neat people.......ok, i'm jealous.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks nice Dave. I would rather see wider boards though. I get lumber that looks like that all the time, wavy. I order mine skip planed so a 4/4 board will come to me at 15/16" Usually it will get flat across the width of the board but have waves in the length. Every board I process goes over the jointer face first (then through the planer). Mineral oil will work well for a cutting board/food prep type application. Just as long as they keep up on the application of the mineral oil. At the beginning they should oil it about once a month for a few months, then twice a year. If they wipe it down with a lot of water it may raise the grain, they can sand it back down again for a smooth finish. After a while the grain will stay flat and it will be saturated with enough oil. It'll look great by that time.

You end up going to Wally Mart for the Mineral Oil?


----------



## gary peterson (Mar 6, 2009)

Dave, just registered, what your technique concerning expansion/ contraction ?Hi to everyone


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Leo, I would have rather had wide boards but those are what I got.

Gary. I haven't installed it yet but will probably cut slots in the cabinet attachment points so the screws will slide with the expansion and contraction. Being saturated in oil it shouldn't move much and should already be expanded.


----------

